# pheasants



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

does anyone know where i cant buy some pheasants around canton? me and my buddys want to release them at bolivar during pheasant season where the the odnr use to stock them a few years back.


----------



## 1976mt250e (Jan 4, 2006)

If you are willing to drive to Wadsworth, Roger Polk locally raises pheasants, quail and chukars, all very reasonably priced. You can reach him at 330-335-9205. You'll probably have to leave a message, tell him Tyler sent you....


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

A week late but.....Edinburg just off 76 has them. Might be half hour drive for you. I think cocks are around $7.00 or so.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Be careful about releasing "domestic" animals into the wild or onto public land. Not sure of the legality. Best to check.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

You can release them in Dog Training areas and hunt them down. All area's that are posted dog training area *you* can release and hunt the birds down year round, but you need a dog. A great few years can be had training a bird dog. For a few years we bought 2 birds a week and it came down to carrying a .410 single shot and I believe one or two birds got away from us, my son and myself, that was a great experience for he and I. Plus we had the dog trained by a pro and we just kept it tuned up like that. I want to do that again, I have a grandson that just turned 1 so a 10 year wait if I am still here I will do it again. oh man that was good.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

If you buy the birds, make sure you keep your reciept because i ran into a guy last year that said someone had released 5 hens for his dog to train with. The guy i guess got 4 out of the 5. I wouldnt want to be caught with those in my pocket without proof that i bought them


----------

